# Cleaning the carbon?



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

I have an 05 Foreman that i've taken apart the head on. Smoking so changing all the gaskets and puting a new set of rings. Any ideas on the best thing to use to clean the carbon of the piston and under the valves?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Just rebuilt my neighbor's 07 Foreman last friday... I used gas and it took the carbon build-up off pretty good. Just required a touch of elbow grease.


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks man ill give that a try.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Wire wheel on a dremel works pretty good.


----------

